# TX - Will Pole For Knowledge



## Guest (Aug 14, 2017)

I am in Katy, i go to Rockport every other weekend or so. How much flycasting experience do you have? I am not an expert, not even real good, but even two days on the water limit shots. Hit a dinner plate at 50 feet is good, do it on the back cast is even better. I have a little Beavertail Skiff fits two well.


----------



## rclester89 (Jul 31, 2017)

My casting isn't great, but I'm not looking to botch a cast and prevent whomever took me out from catching fish. A morning poling someone around seeing how they handle line, present the fly, etc is really what I'm trying to learn. A little time on the bow would obviously be nice but not first priority for me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2017)

rclester89 said:


> My casting isn't great, but I'm not looking to botch a cast and prevent whomever took me out from catching fish. A morning poling someone around seeing how they handle line, present the fly, etc is really what I'm trying to learn. A little time on the bow would obviously be nice but not first priority for me.


Hey 89, You have a great opportunity here to learn a few things. Sounds like a great offer from Mr. B.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2017)

I have been known to hit more than a few between the eyes and to be able to line a whole school on the first cast. I am not a purist. I carry a spinning rod for soft plastics and baitcaster for topwaters. And I make great sandwiches. Might be heading out this weekend. Just recovering from sciatica. Let me clear it with my steady partner, we usually go on Sunday, maybe we can get out Saturday.


----------

